#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Neutrik gaten (24mm) boren?

## BvE

Dag beste collega's,

tijdje geleden dat ik hier zat maar ik heb weer een vraagje voor de kenners:

Ik bezit al een tijdje een kunststoffen stagebox waar 12 xlr female chassisdelen in zitten geschroefd en daaraan een 12 parige audio kabel. Nu ben ik op het briljante idee gekomen (ideetje gestolen zeg maar gerust) om ook nog eens aan een klein deel van deze connectoren MALE connectoren parallel te hangen. Hier het probleem:

Ik moet dus weer gaten gaan boren in de doos. Nu heb ik gevonden op het internet (en zelf opgemeten) dat men een gat moet boren van precies 24 mm waarna de connector netjes geplaatst kan worden en vervolgens wordt "vastgepopnageld". Maar die standaard D-serie 24mm afmetingen blijkt helemaal niet zo standaard te zijn. Ik kan geen enkele gatenboor vinden van 24 mm. Wel 22mm en 25mm maar het luistert redelijk nauw om die connectoren netjes vast te zetten.

Hoop getyp om een klein probleem dus, wie kan mij helpen met dit probleem. Ik weet dat men over het algemeen gestanste panelen koopt maar dit gaat dus in dit geval niet op. Zijn er mensen die 25 mm gebruiken of misschien zelfs 22 mm en dan de rest bijvijlen?

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## beyma

Tja dat is lastig als je geen materiaal meer hebt waar je de centerpunt van een speedboor in kan zetten, maar er zijn vrij eenvoudige manieren om dit op te lossen, bv hier mee:



een conische boor dus!  :Smile: 

Voor nieuwe gaten in kunstof kan je prima een speedboor gebruiken (zo'n platte dus) ,maar ja bestaande gaten kan je daar dus niet mee opruimen.... 

succes!

Edit:

JE zou eventueel wel een stukje hout onder de gaten kunnen schroeven zodat je wél weer steun hebt vor je centerpunt, en dan kan je een poging wagen met een stuk goedkopere speedboor! (conische boor is wel een goede investering hoor, komt altijd van pas, maar hij is niet goedkoop)

link naar een goede webshop : 
M.Z.S. Electronics - Metaalbewerking - Plaatboren - Hall HSS konische plaatboor 4-30.5mm - Voor al uw gereedschap

----------


## BvE

Dank voor de snelle reactie. Echter vermoed ik dat het nog niet helemaal duidelijk is. Ik heb zoujuist nog een foto gevonden van mijn stagebox:

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-8O8FXDNT.jpg

De male connectors zal ik boren op de zijkant van de box, dus ik heb wel degelijk materiaal om de centerpunt in te zetten. Maar ik begrijp dat je met een conische boor dus uiteindelijk net wat groter boort dan 24 mm als je dit nodig hebt. Bovenin zal het op alsnog op 25 mm uitkomen vanwege het taps toelopen van de boor?

----------


## BvE

Edit: ik denk dat ik de oplossing heb gevonden:

M.Z.S. Electronics - Boor/schroef-accessoires - Speedboor - Famag speedboor 24mm - Voor al uw gereedschap

speedboor, via dat woord heb ik dus nog niet gezocht

----------


## kokkie

Voor mooie ronde gaten toch de boor van Beyma gebruiken, deze heb je ook met stappen, waardoor je iets makkelijker weet dat je de juiste maat hebt.

----------


## martijn verkerk

gewoon ff naar de specialist gaan
doe het al jaren met een gatenboor neutriks soca's enz
ik heb er meerdere voor gehard staal.
dus gewoon ff zoeken.
idee van beyma is ook goed maar je krijgt nooit een supertstrak rijtje (en das jammer)

----------


## Upgrading your system

Sandvik gatzaag pakken kan ook. 



hierin schuift een centreerboor.

hout, plaatstaal, kunststof.. ik boor alles ermee.

wel zorgen dat je de juiste toerental aanhoudt bij het juiste materiaal.

werkt perfect en in alle maten verkrijgbaar

----------


## koentjes

voor kunstof zou ik een stappenboor, of ookwel een conische boor nemen.. kun je een heel net rijtje gaten mee maken, als je eerst maar even een centerpuntje in het te boren materiaal slaat.

voor metaal... de nog iets prijzigere oplossing, die overigens wel beregoed resultaat oplevert... (zonder je paneel opnieuw te hoeven spuiten in geval van gelakt metaal)

een gatenpons... 

die kun je in allerlei maten krijgen...

----------


## Outline

-Speedboor is leuk voor hout.
-Een pons is perfect voor metaal.
-Een conische werkt met metaal EN kunststof.

Een gatenzaag (hout, metaal en kunststof) werkt ook goed, maar geeft (helaas) een minder mooie en strakke afwerking. Dit kun je met kunststof nog oplossen door 'm in z'n achteruit te zetten. In plaats van dat je grove zaag-vertanding zich dan door je boxje heen vreet, snij je 'm in z'n achteruit gewoon mooi uit. Gatenzaag dus eigenlijk alleen gebruiken indien je het gat niet zichtbaar is, dwz montage bovenkant paneel.

In jouw geval zou ik gewoon voor de conische gaan. Deze ga je uiteindelijk het meeste gebruiken. Eventueel eerst even een paar gaatjes oefenen.

Wat je zeker moet doen, is eerst even een rijtje met een lineaal uitzetten en hierbij gelijk een centreerpunt zetten (strak op een rij). Dan vervolgens met een 3mm boortje (ook nodig voor bevestigingsgaten) beginnen en vervolgens elke stap 2mm groter. ALs je dit doet, heb je de minste kans op een scheve lijn. Daarna kijken wat de beginmaat van je conische is en vervolgens de laatste NORMALE boor 2mm groter pakken. Dan pakt je conische 'lekkerder beet'. Vervolgens RUSTIG (= weinig toeren met accuboormachine, is hiervoor zwaar genoeg) met je conische verder boren totdat je in de buurt komt van het benodigde diameter. Dan wordt het een kwestie van even passen en verder boren totdat je 'm exact hebt.

Ik hoop dat ik het je zo duidelijk uitgelegd heb.

----------


## nijhuisr

Een speedboor kun je prima voor kunstof gebruiken, ik gebruik hem ook voor aluminium. Gaat niet zo lang mee maar werkt wel prima.

----------


## beyma

Speedboor gaat idd prima voor kunstof, maaaar, ik moet er nog wel even bij zeggen dat ik dan wel een model met  'voor snijders' aan de zijkanten gebruik! 

Persoonlijk boeit het mij geen kont of het niet een 100% perfect rijtje pluggen is, het gaat toch om het functionele aspect?! zo'n stageblock lig toch maar ergens in een donker hoekje van het podium z'n ding te doen, ik verwacht niet dat er mensen de zaal uit lopen omdat er geen perfect rijtje pluggen te zien is  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gast1401081

voor het type D van neutrik kun je ook 22 mm gebruiken, en de nokjes eruitvijlen. ,,...

24 mm geloof ik eigenkijk niet, omdat de buitenkant van het chassisdeel 26 mm is,, volgens mij was die overlap iets groter dan 1mm.

----------


## speakertech

> Dag beste collega's,
> 
> tijdje geleden dat ik hier zat maar ik heb weer een vraagje voor de kenners:
> 
> Ik bezit al een tijdje een kunststoffen stagebox waar 12 xlr female chassisdelen in zitten geschroefd en daaraan een 12 parige audio kabel. Nu ben ik op het briljante idee gekomen (ideetje gestolen zeg maar gerust) om ook nog eens aan een klein deel van deze connectoren MALE connectoren parallel te hangen. Hier het probleem:
> 
> Ik moet dus weer gaten gaan boren in de doos. Nu heb ik gevonden op het internet (en zelf opgemeten) dat men een gat moet boren van precies 24 mm waarna de connector netjes geplaatst kan worden en vervolgens wordt "vastgepopnageld". Maar die standaard D-serie 24mm afmetingen blijkt helemaal niet zo standaard te zijn. Ik kan geen enkele gatenboor vinden van 24 mm. Wel 22mm en 25mm maar het luistert redelijk nauw om die connectoren netjes vast te zetten.
> 
> Hoop getyp om een klein probleem dus, wie kan mij helpen met dit probleem. Ik weet dat men over het algemeen gestanste panelen koopt maar dit gaat dus in dit geval niet op. Zijn er mensen die 25 mm gebruiken of misschien zelfs 22 mm en dan de rest bijvijlen?
> ...



Al sinds het bestaan van de D-size connectoren en ook voor de oude females, gebruik ik een ponsje van REKO. Het is waarschijnlijk engelse maatvoering want het is een fractie kleiner dan 24 mm (23,89). Alle connectoren passen er tot nu toe in. Het kostte destijds 80 euro, maar bij een goed gebruik heb je er jaren plezier van. Je kunt er zonder schade door vijlen etc in bestaande apparaten gaten mee maken. De benodigde ruimte is miniem. Ik heb er een met een druklager, dat werkt wel zo fijn. Even zoeken op REKO punches. Ik heb de basic uitvoering.

nog een link

http://www.canford.co.uk/ProductResources/ig/2394.pdf

Farnell:
*Fabrikant:* Q-MAX 
*Ordercode:* 1391590 
*Fabrikantnummer:* 224930 

prijs 9,58 euro



Speakertech

----------


## moderator

Ik heb laatst een aantal gaatjes in een 1HE paneeltje op moeten boren....zelf dus.
Voor de doorgewinterde klussert wellicht peanuts, voor iemand die door z'n collegae al wordt uitgelachen wanner hij een schroevendraaier komt lenen in de TD een hele happening!

Conische boor, zie eerste pagina van het onderwerp, bericht van 10-09-2008 door Beyma.
Mn collegae hadden zoveel vertrouwen in de precisie en eenvoud van dit boortje dat ze mij zelf lieten boren.
Oke, daarvan alleen al had ik zweet op m'n bovenlip, maar het is me wel gelukt!
Door de getrapte boring echt een eitje.

Van de week een bimboxje op dezelfde manier voorzien van een powercon chassisdeel en 2 xlr D size chassisdelen.
Bimbox was van slagvast kunststof/plastic.
Niet te snel boren, niet te hard leunen ( boor het werk laten doen) en ook dat projectje is met succes afgerond.

Naast mn zangverbod en zaagverbod heb ik nu dus een gaten boor ontheffing, geloof me: wanneer ze mij zoiets toevertrouwen, kan iedereen zo'n gaatje boren!

----------


## speakertech

> voor het type D van neutrik kun je ook 22 mm gebruiken, en de nokjes eruitvijlen. ,,...
> 
> 24 mm geloof ik eigenkijk niet, omdat de buitenkant van het chassisdeel 26 mm is,, volgens mij was die overlap iets groter dan 1mm.




24 mm werkt prima. Je kunt de chassisdelen op het paneel monteren, maar evengoed langs de achterzijde. Het past perfect en montage langs de achterzijde geeft m.i. een wat professioneler aanzicht. Bij de speakon chassisdelen is er vanaf een zekere paneeldikte een probleem, doordat de bevestigingsschroeven in de weg zitten voor de vergrendeling van de steker. Met popnagels, of verzonken M3 is het dan weer opgelost.
Speakertech.


Ik wilde wat foto's plaatsen, maar een opgave van een url werkt niet.

----------


## Outline

> Een speedboor kun je prima voor kunstof gebruiken, ik gebruik hem ook voor aluminium. Gaat niet zo lang mee maar werkt wel prima.



Kwestie van materiaal gebruiken waarvoor het gemaakt is! Stel dat ze in de rigging-wereld langschalmige ketiing gebruiken om een truss op te hangen... Is in mijn opinie hetzelfde!

Over de afwerking: mij interesseert het dus wel! Zelfs de afwerking van je spullen straalt de proffesionaliteit van je bedrijf uit! Hoe zou jij het vinden als je carrosseriebouwer met een paar planken maar 'even' een bak op je nieuwe chassis rommelt die zo krom is als ik weet niet wat 'maar het toch niet uitmaakt omdat hij doet wat hij moet doen: je lading vervoeren'? Kan iemand zich de schroeven op her FX-rack van Olaf nog herinneren? Point made.

----------


## Outline

Wat ik nog vergeet:

Een conische boor in metaal: Laag toerental en snij-olie gebruiken. Is zéér bevordelijk voor de levensduur!

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Kwestie van materiaal gebruiken waarvoor het gemaakt is! Stel dat ze in de rigging-wereld langschalmige ketiing gebruiken om een truss op te hangen... Is in mijn opinie hetzelfde!



Een onterechte vergelijking. Ik gebruik zelf ook speedboren in metaal. Maakt herrie dat zeker, en je moet gewoon accepteren dat het niet zolang meegaat. Afwerken is nooit een probleem. 
Dit vergelijken met Rigging is niet echt een eerlijke vergelijking vind je wel? 
Rigging moet gewoon goed gebeuren, anders kan het mensenlevens kosten. Een gaatje boren is meestal geen levensbedreigende kwestie en dus kan daar gerust een keer materiaal voor worden gebruikt wat daar officeel niet voor is gemaakt...

----------


## Outline

> Een onterechte vergelijking. Ik gebruik zelf ook speedboren in metaal. Maakt herrie dat zeker, en je moet gewoon accepteren dat het niet zolang meegaat. Afwerken is nooit een probleem. 
> Dit vergelijken met Rigging is niet echt een eerlijke vergelijking vind je wel? 
> Rigging moet gewoon goed gebeuren, anders kan het mensenlevens kosten. Een gaatje boren is meestal geen levensbedreigende kwestie en dus kan daar gerust een keer materiaal voor worden gebruikt wat daar *officeel niet voor is gemaakt*...



Je zegt het zelf...

En over dat levensbedreigende: Wil je nog wel horen als je boor breekt en in bv in je oog terecht komt... Wan ik heb zo het vermoeden dat je ook niet altijd (nou ja, nooit) een veiligheidsbril gebruikt. Ken iemand die op die manier aan een oog blind is geworden, dus ik kijk wel uit!

----------


## beyma

*zucht* dat mensen zelfs over het boren van een gaatje nog een welles nietes discussie gaan beginnen zeg...pfffff get a live!! 

Je kan het ook zien als waarom je bedrijf zo duur is, ze krijgen weinig werk en daarom genoeg tijd om  een heel project van gaten boren te maken.... 

Voor de duidelijkheid, ik bedoel met bovenstaande opmerking niemand in het bijzonder,maar goed, zitten die gaten -al dan niet 100% recht- in dat bakkie ?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Outline

Sorry, maar ik doe de dingen liever 1x goed dan 2x half. Scheelt uieindelijk ook tijd, ergernis en frustratie's.

Komt bij dat ik in al die jaren alleen maar positieve reacties heb gehad waarbij meer dan eens de one-off's het stempel van fabriekswerk gekregen hebben. Dan blijf je graag iets meer moeite en tijd in 'n projectje steken...

----------


## PeterZwart

> *zucht* dat mensen zelfs over het boren van een gaatje nog een welles nietes discussie gaan beginnen zeg...pfffff get a live!! 
> 
> Je kan het ook zien als waarom je bedrijf zo duur is, ze krijgen weinig werk en daarom genoeg tijd om  een heel project van gaten boren te maken.... 
> 
> Voor de duidelijkheid, ik bedoel met bovenstaande opmerking niemand in het bijzonder,maar goed, zitten die gaten -al dan niet 100% recht- in dat bakkie ?!



Tja, als hun erover willen discussiëren, prima toch?

en daarbij ben ik het met outline eens, liever wat extra tijd erin steken dan dat het er rommelig uit ziet, en die complimentjes zijn altijd fijn om te ontvangen zoals outline al beschreef.

----------


## BvE

Nou jongens wat een discussies hier. Ik heb het idee dat een conische boor inderdaad een erg goede optie is. Zelf heb ik een 24 mm speedboortje gehaald bij een specialist. Ik hoefde maar een stuk of 4 gaten te boren (met accuboor machine  :Big Grin: ) en misschien in de toekomst nog een paar. Makkelijk was het niet, de stagebox is gemaakt van een of ander kunststof dat zeer sterk en hard is en opgebouwd is uit vezels. Desalniettemin is het me gelukt en zit alles gesoldeerd en wel in elkaar nu.

Alvast bedankt iedereen!

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Fijn dat alles gelukt is!

Ik zeg het zelf ook eerlijk: conische boren geven (zeker) een beter resultaat. Het materiaal is er voor gemaakt. Ik zeg alleen: met speedboren kan het ook, alleen je accepteerd dan dat je een resultaat krijgt minder goed dan als je met conische boren boort! 
Als er veel gaten moeten worden geboort: conische boor of ponsstempels, 
1, 2 of 4 gaatjes, en je kan leven met een resultaat (iets) slechter dan een conische boor, speedboor. 

Dat is mijn mening op het verhaal, uiteraard respecteer ik jou mening helemaal Outline :Wink: 

(Over kwestie veiligheidsbril: ja, heb ik altijd op bij het boren. Als boor afknapt is er ook iets fout gegaan met het instellen van de (kolom)boor! (te snel, te hard gedrukt etc).

----------


## Outline

First of all: no hard feelings to anyone. Ieder heeft z'n eigen manier van werken en principes die hij/zij volgt.

Over dat verkeerd afstellen en/of gebruiken: dat hoeft dus nog niet eens. Wat ik al zei, boren worden gemaakt met een bepaald materiaal waar ze doorheen moeten in het achterhoofd. Als je 'm dan met een ander materiaal gaat gebruiken (zoals speedboor in metaal), komen er ineens toch andere krachten in die boor waardoor hij dus sneller kan breken.

Vlak in dit geval ook de opgewekte warmte niet uit. Hierdoor wordt je boor ook minder stabiel met het kunnen breken als gevolg. Vandaar ook mijn vurige pleidooi om de juiste boor voor het juiste materiaal te gebruiken.

Voor de duidelijkheid: ik heb 6 jaar van m'n werkzame leven in het gereedschap gezeten als vertegenwoordiger. Licht & geluid heeft dus niet altijd de boterham belegd hier...

En ja, mijn gereedschapskast is enorm goed gevuld...

----------


## jakkes72

Waarom heb je dan nog geen boren ontwikkeld voor de mooie neutrik maat :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

Het zou een gat in de markt zijn. (of in een frontpaneel....)

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> First of all: no hard feelings to anyone. Ieder heeft z'n eigen manier van werken en principes die hij/zij volgt.
> 
> Over dat verkeerd afstellen en/of gebruiken: dat hoeft dus nog niet eens. Wat ik al zei, boren worden gemaakt met een bepaald materiaal waar ze doorheen moeten in het achterhoofd. Als je 'm dan met een ander materiaal gaat gebruiken (zoals speedboor in metaal), komen er ineens toch andere krachten in die boor waardoor hij dus sneller kan breken.
> 
> Vlak in dit geval ook de opgewekte warmte niet uit. Hierdoor wordt je boor ook minder stabiel met het kunnen breken als gevolg. Vandaar ook mijn vurige pleidooi om de juiste boor voor het juiste materiaal te gebruiken.
> 
> Voor de duidelijkheid: ik heb 6 jaar van m'n werkzame leven in het gereedschap gezeten als vertegenwoordiger. Licht & geluid heeft dus niet altijd de boterham belegd hier...
> 
> En ja, mijn gereedschapskast is enorm goed gevuld...



Kan alleen maar zeggen: geheel mee eens, even goede vrienden? :Smile: 

Speciale frontpanelen laat ik hier altijd maken door bedrijf uit de buurt, met freesmachine of ponssysteem. Handig die buren :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Boor voor neutriks bestaat dus al: de conische boor :Wink:

----------


## Outline

Heb ik ooit gezegd dat we geen goede vrienden zijn?

Ik zou ook graag van die buren hebben... Maar ik moet ook zeggen dat ik tot nu toe nog geen panelen heb gehad die niet te doen waren. Je moet er alleen even beter over nadenken.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Waarom heb je dan nog geen boren ontwikkeld voor de mooie neutrik maat.
> 
> Het zou een gat in de markt zijn. (of in een frontpaneel....)



kijk s bij greenle-slugbusters

ze waren ons net weer voor......

edit : 25,4 mm erin gezet..
solly

----------


## jakkes72

Dat is een diameter van 28,3 > Lijkt me iets te groot Mac.....

Wel hebben ze deze gatenzaga:
HK Electric - Gereedschappen - GREENLEE gatzagen - Gatzagen - 400024141

----------


## speakertech

> kijk s bij greenle-slugbusters
> 
> ze waren ons net weer voor......
> 
> edit : 25,4 mm erin gezet..
> solly




Snap het niet meer. Farnell heeft toch de goede maat 24 mm en kost nog geen tientje.
Daarvoor kun je toch niet sukkelen. bestelnr 1391590

Speakertech

----------


## Outline

Volgens mij heeft Mac het over de voorganger van de D-serie, de NC3FP. Die zijn iet van 25mm voor de female en 19mm voor de Male

----------


## speakertech

> Volgens mij heeft Mac het over de voorganger van de D-serie, de NC3FP. Die zijn iet van 25mm voor de female en 19mm voor de Male



Volgens de gegevens van Neutrik zijn die te bevestigen in een gat van24mm, althans het achterstuk is 24mm. Dat betekent perspassing, maar even het gat wat ruimen met een vijltje, moet lukken, het gaat over hondersten van een mm. De male is een stuk kleiner en daar heb je dus een andere pons voor nodig. Waarom zou je de oude modellen kiezen. Ik denk dat ze elektrisch wel aan elkaar gewaagd zijn.

Speakertech

----------


## Carl

Ik zou het maar bij een trappenboor of een conische boor houden.
Een speedboor in metaal is gevaarlijk, en zo'n goedkope pons blijft niet heel in 1,5mm. staal of 3mm. aluminium. De trekbout is na 3 gaten kapot vrees ik.
Voor het handponsen van 25mm. gaten heb je een pons met lager en M10 trekbout nodig, die kosten eerder € 60,00 dan € 10,00
Overigens kost een behoorlijke trappenboor (mijn favoriet) ook een tientje of 6....

----------


## speakertech

> Ik zou het maar bij een trappenboor of een conische boor houden.
> Een speedboor in metaal is gevaarlijk, en zo'n goedkope pons blijft niet heel in 1,5mm. staal of 3mm. aluminium. De trekbout is na 3 gaten kapot vrees ik.
> Voor het handponsen van 25mm. gaten heb je een pons met lager en M10 trekbout nodig, die kosten eerder  60,00 dan  10,00
> Overigens kost een behoorlijke trappenboor (mijn favoriet) ook een tientje of 6....



Het ponsje heeft inderdaad geen lager, dat kan niet voor die prijs. De bout is wel 10mm en dit zijn de specs:

*For punching burr- free and accurate holes in
sheet metal. Up to 1.625mm thick mild steel,
2mm thick copper, brass and aluminium.*

TS moest toch gaten maken in een kunststof kastje?
Het ponsje wat ikzelf gebruik is wel een veel duurder exemplaar met druklager, dat had ik allemaal al aangegeven.

Speakertech

----------


## Outline

> Volgens de gegevens van Neutrik zijn die te bevestigen in een gat van24mm, althans het achterstuk is 24mm. Dat betekent perspassing, maar even het gat wat ruimen met een vijltje, moet lukken, het gaat over hondersten van een mm. De male is een stuk kleiner en daar heb je dus een andere pons voor nodig. Waarom zou je de oude modellen kiezen. Ik denk dat ze elektrisch wel aan elkaar gewaagd zijn.
> 
> Speakertech



Ze zijn idd wel in een 24mm gat te bevestigen maar dan zit ZIJ wel een stukje gedraaid.

Waarom je deze oudere typen toch nog zou moeten kiezen? Nou, als je iets hebt waarbij de connector gegarandeerd opbouw is of waar het paneel dikker is dan zo'n 1.5mm en inbouw dus niet lukt, staan deze wel een stuk netter.

Voor al het inbouwwerk met niet te dikke panelen gewoon de D-serie pakken.

----------


## speakertech

> Ze zijn idd wel in een 24mm gat te bevestigen maar dan zit ZIJ wel een stukje gedraaid.
> 
> Waarom je deze oudere typen toch nog zou moeten kiezen? Nou, als je iets hebt waarbij de connector gegarandeerd opbouw is of waar het paneel dikker is dan zo'n 1.5mm, staan deze wel een stuk netter.
> 
> Voor al het inbouwwerk met niet te dikke panelen gewoon de D-serie pakken.



Klopt, de "oude" female chassisdelen hebben de bevestiging op een andere plaats en zet je ze op een plaats met gaten voor een D connector dan staat de zaak lelijk scheef.
Als de connector gegarandeerd opbouw is, kun je ook gewoon D toepassen. Keurig verzonken boutjes erin en hopla. De paneeldikte doet er niet toe, ik heb ze wel gemonteerd op een houten achterwand van 20 mm dikte
Montage van D langs de achterzijde levert een fraai resultaat op, maar inderdaad mag het paneel dan niet veel dikker zijn dan ca 2mm. Bij speakon is dat helemaal funest omdat de vergrendeling dan tegen de bevestigingsschroef komt als de plaat te dik is
Het voordeel van D is toch wel dat je 19"panelen, nog maar een gatmaat/boring hoeven te hebben

Speakertech

----------


## Outline

Heb de tekst even aangepast...

Persoonlijk zie ik liever de oude voor opbouw dan de een D-serie. Vind de oudere gewoon een netter resultaat geven. Als ik wat hosting had, zou ik je een foto geven van een mooi voorbeeld met de oude en een D-serie.

----------


## speakertech

> Dag beste collega's,
> 
> tijdje geleden dat ik hier zat maar ik heb weer een vraagje voor de kenners:
> 
> Ik bezit al een tijdje een kunststoffen stagebox waar 12 xlr female chassisdelen in zitten geschroefd en daaraan een 12 parige audio kabel. Nu ben ik op het briljante idee gekomen (ideetje gestolen zeg maar gerust) om ook nog eens aan een klein deel van deze connectoren MALE connectoren parallel te hangen. Hier het probleem:
> 
> Ik moet dus weer gaten gaan boren in de doos. Nu heb ik gevonden op het internet (en zelf opgemeten) dat men een gat moet boren van precies 24 mm waarna de connector netjes geplaatst kan worden en vervolgens wordt "vastgepopnageld". Maar die standaard D-serie 24mm afmetingen blijkt helemaal niet zo standaard te zijn. Ik kan geen enkele gatenboor vinden van 24 mm. Wel 22mm en 25mm maar het luistert redelijk nauw om die connectoren netjes vast te zetten.
> 
> Hoop getyp om een klein probleem dus, wie kan mij helpen met dit probleem. Ik weet dat men over het algemeen gestanste panelen koopt maar dit gaat dus in dit geval niet op. Zijn er mensen die 25 mm gebruiken of misschien zelfs 22 mm en dan de rest bijvijlen?
> ...



Tis weer even geleden dat deze thread liep, maar van de week nog even een XLR in een EW100 G1 gezet van Sennheiser. Gat is geponst. Ziet er niet slecht uit toch, al zeg ik het zelf. Is gedaan met een REKO ponsje, met druklagertje.




Speakertech

----------


## Rieske

Damn !!! Da's wel heel netjes.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Outline

Dit is gewoon zoals het hoort te zijn! Zo netjes dat het zo uit de fabriek zou kunnen komen...

----------


## jakkes72

dat ziet er inderdaad heel netjes uit......

Is het niet iets voor J&H om deze in hun webwinkel te verkopen?

Met welke pons heb je dit precies gedaan, en waar heb je deze verkregen?

----------


## speakertech

> dat ziet er inderdaad heel netjes uit......
> 
> Is het niet iets voor J&H om deze in hun webwinkel te verkopen?
> 
> Met welke pons heb je dit precies gedaan, en waar heb je deze verkregen?



Heb ik al verteld, REKO. Zoeken op het www naar REKO punches.

Speakertech

----------


## jakkes72

dat klopt: maar welke diamter heb je gebruikt....?
Ik zie ze alleen maar van 22 en 25 mm staan....

----------


## speakertech

> dat klopt: maar welke diamter heb je gebruikt....?
> Ik zie ze alleen maar van 22 en 25 mm staan....



Ik heb er een telefoontje aan gewaagd, en de maat die ik heb (23,8mm) zit niet meer in het standaard pakket. Je zal dus even langs een echte gereedschapshandelaar moeten gaan om verder te zoeken. Bij Karwei etc vindt je die dingen absoluut niet.

Speakertech

----------


## jens

zo ie zo vind je goed/specefiek gereedschap niet bij de karwei of iets dergelijks  :Wink:

----------


## Outline

> Tis weer even geleden dat deze thread liep, maar van de week nog even een XLR in een EW100 G1 gezet van Sennheiser. Gat is geponst. Ziet er niet slecht uit toch, al zeg ik het zelf. Is gedaan met een REKO ponsje, met druklagertje.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speakertech



Zeg Speakertech,

Heb je de binnenkant ook op de foto staan? Eventueel met de maten qua chassis-plaatsing. Kreeg het verzoek om dit ook voor iemand te doen die er nog 'n stuk of 16 in gebruik heeft en de problemen met de Jack-pluggen zat is.

En aangezien het wiel 2x uitvinden ook zonde is...

----------


## speakertech

> Zeg Speakertech,
> 
> Heb je de binnenkant ook op de foto staan? Eventueel met de maten qua chassis-plaatsing. Kreeg het verzoek om dit ook voor iemand te doen die er nog 'n stuk of 16 in gebruik heeft en de problemen met de Jack-pluggen zat is.
> 
> En aangezien het wiel 2x uitvinden ook zonde is...



Helaas heb ik van de binnenzijde geen foto gemaakt. Als de behuizing open is, kun je eenvoudig met een d-series connector de plaats bepalen. Hij moet boven de print zitten en verder niets raken, zoals de jack-plug. Achteraf had het bij mij nog iets naar rechts gemogen (van achter gezien), dan valt de ene schroef naast de tekst.
Ik heb wel de moeite gedaan om na het aftekenen de achterwand geheel los te nemen. Je werkt dan een stuk gemakkelijker en bovendien komen er geen staalsplinters in je ontvanger, of raak je een onderdeel als je te ver doorschiet.
Op de print zit reeds een connectortje, waarop sennheiser bij de duurdere modellen de XLR op aansluit. Dat stekkertje heb je natuurlijk niet. Ik heb verder geen gaatje in de print geboord (het is een multilayer) om aan de onderzijde te geraken. Ik heb simpel een dunne kwaliteit montagesnoer genomen en drie adertjes getwist. Langs de zijkant van de print ben ik dan naar de onderzijde gegaan om de xlr op de bestaande jack aan te sluiten. Dat dunne montagesnoer vindt je wel in die ouderwetse tigpolige datakabels, die aan printers zitten etc. Zelf heb ik dun teflonsnoer gebruikt.

Voor de XLR kun je ook de metalen uitvoering gebruiken, die past ook. De kunsstof uitvoering kun je met kleine zelftappers vastzetten.  Overigens is er nog een kleinere uitvoering voor de industrie het betreft dan een print model. Het uit te sparen gat is kleiner en ook staan de schroeven iets dichter bij elkaar. Je kunt dat wel zien op de foto's in de gebruiksaanwijzingen van Sennheiser


Speakertech

----------


## Outline

Ik zeg: dank je!

Ik heb vandaag even een G2 uit elkaar gehad en daar even wat lessen uit gehaald. Eigenlijk hetzelfde als wat jij net verteld...

Ik ben wel benieuwd of er dus op de EW100G1 de gaten in de print zitten voor de XLR, neem aan (zoals jij het verteld) van wel?

Dan kan het namelijk een optie gaan worden om met behulp van een EW500G1 een mal te gaan maken voor de correcte plaatsing van het gat en dan ook de juiste print-chassisdelen te bestellen. Het zijn er namelijk 'n stuk of 16 en dan is het wel interessant om een malletje te maken. Wordt het nog meer fabriekswerk van...

Ach, waarom zouden we het niet doen als het wel kan?


BTW: als de achterwand zit zoals op een G2 is het 2 schroeven en de 2 BNC's losschroeven. Werkt makkelijker en idd veiliger voor je print.

----------


## jans

> Helaas heb ik van de binnenzijde geen foto gemaakt. Als de behuizing open is, kun je eenvoudig met een d-series connector de plaats bepalen. Hij moet boven de print zitten en verder niets raken, zoals de jack-plug. Achteraf had het bij mij nog iets naar rechts gemogen (van achter gezien), dan valt de ene schroef naast de tekst.
> Ik heb wel de moeite gedaan om na het aftekenen de achterwand geheel los te nemen. Je werkt dan een stuk gemakkelijker en bovendien komen er geen staalsplinters in je ontvanger, of raak je een onderdeel als je te ver doorschiet.
> Op de print zit reeds een connectortje, waarop sennheiser bij de duurdere modellen de XLR op aansluit. Dat stekkertje heb je natuurlijk niet. Ik heb verder geen gaatje in de print geboord (het is een multilayer) om aan de onderzijde te geraken. Ik heb simpel een dunne kwaliteit montagesnoer genomen en drie adertjes getwist. Langs de zijkant van de print ben ik dan naar de onderzijde gegaan om de xlr op de bestaande jack aan te sluiten. Dat dunne montagesnoer vindt je wel in die ouderwetse tigpolige datakabels, die aan printers zitten etc. Zelf heb ik dun teflonsnoer gebruikt.
> 
> Voor de XLR kun je ook de metalen uitvoering gebruiken, die past ook. De kunsstof uitvoering kun je met kleine zelftappers vastzetten. Overigens is er nog een kleinere uitvoering voor de industrie het betreft dan een print model. Het uit te sparen gat is kleiner en ook staan de schroeven iets dichter bij elkaar. Je kunt dat wel zien op de foto's in de gebruiksaanwijzingen van Sennheiser
> 
> 
> Speakertech



Dat heb i mooi daan.

----------

